# ACR PLB Recall



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi folks, 
I just received a text from a collegue who does a bit of ocean racing, he has just recieved a recall email from AMSA about his PLB.

It's an ACR PLB-350B Aqualink GPS.

He's been told to return it to RFD in Sydney as part of a safety recall. 
In the email it said.......Issue is that "a small element of the signal transmitted is not commonly used in location devices in Australia".

Just a headsup for anyone who's contact details may not be up to date.


----------

